# Mk2 headlight harness



## DBL_TKE (Sep 2, 2010)

Well mine is absolutely fubar'd beyond belief and now that I've actually got some new headlights on my car I think it's about time that I got them functioning. You see thr previous owner had done a piss poor job at wiring in sone H4's. Got fed up with burning up bulbs and cut half of everything out. So I've been left with a taped up mess of wires that either have dead end butt connectors or bare wires altogether. So I desperately need some decent photo's (not just diagrams) of what the connectors and harness are actually supposed to look like. And this goes for headlights (both inner and outer since I have quad lights), turn signals, side marker/bannana lights, and fog lights. Any help is much appreciated!


----------



## gti_matt (Oct 9, 1999)

If you can locate just one "working" stock headlamp connector, that's all you need to start with. Rip just about everything else out. Then, get this: 

http://www.eurowires.net/page5.html 

Get the "A2H4H3" version. 

You might also need one of these: 
http://www.eurowires.net/page4.html the "from US 9004 to H4" version if the above harness doesn't already convert from 9004 to H4 and if your current stock headlamp socket is still the old 9004 kind. 

Yeah you could try to decipher what is in there now but just replacing the spaghetti is IMHO the best way to do it.


----------



## Vdubbin305 (Feb 12, 2010)

anyway we can get some working links? lol i know this is an old thread, but im in the same predicament. replacing the 16v in my gti with a lower mileage one, and i wanted to replace all the wiring while the engine is out.


----------

